# why are plumbers paid so much



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

as i was searching through many many trades, i found that plumbing (the trade i happened to choose to pursue aswell) is pretty much the highest paying trade, or one of the highest, im wondering why that is


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Average annual salary for all plumbers is a bit over 44,000 a year. That doesn't seem like a whole lot to me.

However in answer to your question it would be because plumbing is not a trade. Never call it a trade. It is a profession. Carpenters, masons , electricians have a trade. We have a profession. 

WE ARE PROFESSIONALS


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

electricians, masons, welders, etc are also professionals, i dont see why u think plumbers are moreprofessional than them, plumbing is just another trade among many


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Doctors just practice at medicine, why are thay paid so much.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

duckky said:


> electricians, masons, welders, etc are also professionals, i dont see why u think plumbers are moreprofessional than them, plumbing is just another trade among many


Look it up. All them other guys are not responsible for protecting the health and safety of the nation.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> Doctors just practice at medicine, why are thay paid so much.


They save lives, so do we. They have a long and difficult schooling and apprenticeship. So do we.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Look it up. All them other guys are not responsible for protecting the health and safety of the nation.:thumbsup:


doesnt really make much sence actually, if electricians fail, the house could burn down, if welders fail something could colapse and kill someone, etc.. most trades take into consideration health and safety 

and doctors work is much harder than any of these trades, why they get paid so much, lots of thinking, lots of schooling.. 1 year of med school is probably equiv to 5 years apprenticeship and schooling for plumbing.. 

but my question still aint been answered, why is the plumbers wage so high compared to welders, sheet metal workers, etc..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe this will help you out...
The British Journal of Medicine polled healh professionals on what the greatest advancement in medicine in the last 150 years was...
Antibiotics?
X-Rays?
Vaccines?
Anethetics?
DNA?
Transplants?

Nope!

The winner...

http://www.sewerhistory.org/articles/wh_era/brit_med_journal_contest/Sanitation.pdf


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

How much do you think plumbers make? A good plumber will top out around $26/hr plus his insurance, three weeks of vacation (after 10 years at the same company) and a week of sick time. A union journeyman in the Local 1 can make around $45/hr plus insurance and a retirement program. I don't know what they get for vacation but I bet it's not too shabby. They are probably among the highest paid plumbers in the country. 

Those plumbers spend about $650 a month between commuting or higher priced city apartments, union dues and NYC personal income tax. They still are better paid then their non-union counterparts.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We do work that no others would want to, that should give you the answer.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

The fall or the Roman empire was largely due to lead poisoning, the Romans used lead pipes to convey water, they had the most sophisticated plumbing system of the time. The word plumber derived from the word plummero, meaning a worker in lead, hence the saying"The plumber protects the health and safety of the nation" comes from. Imagine the burden placed upon our shoulders as plumbers.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We do work that no others would want to, that should give you the answer.


So do the Mexicans, they don't' get paid much though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Very few will crawl into a poop to fix a broken pipe.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Very few will crawl into a poop to fix a broken pipe.


I wouldn't say that. A lot of them around here basically live in poop.
Went to one house locally where the toilet didn't work. You know what they did? They were pooing in pieces of newspaper and stacking it next to the toilet. They couldn't even be bothered to throw it out, their was just a mountain of it next to the toilet.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought Duckky would've moved on to investigating computer repair by now.

Duckky, one other thing. Plumbers don't clock in and out. We are paid by ticket time or commission. 

Ticket time is how many hours you actually billed a customer is what you get paid. Work 2 hours in a 8 hour day and that's all you get paid----2 hours.

Commission is a percentage of the invoice's subtotal less certain charges. Sometimes there's a combination of hourly and commisssion.

The above is why owners should be nice to their plumbers. I've quit shops when it got slow because I could not tolerant the owners' behavior and the poor pay wasn't worth dealing with the jerks.

Of course, if you get a job with a government agency, they're by the time clock. Those jobs are rare and usually boring as hell.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I wouldn't say that. A lot of them around here basically live in poop.
> Went to one house locally where the toilet didn't work. You know what they did? They were pooing in pieces of newspaper and stacking it next to the toilet. They couldn't even be bothered to throw it out, their was just a mountain of it next to the toilet.



Now that I would have walked away from, and if there were children in the home, I would have called the health dept on them.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Now that I would have walked away from, and if there were children in the home, I would have called the health dept on them.


We walked away. As for the health department their was no point. Their was an entire neighborhood like that, just a hell hole in general. No one wanted to do anything about it for years because every time someone did all the advocacy groups started crying racism and how it wasn't fair to evict them because it was the only way they could afford to live. They did finally shut most of the places down. All the illegals wound up getting a free stay in nicer apartments. 

Sorry but when one guy sublets his two bedroom apartment to three families people should be going to jail not handed freebies because of the color of their skin.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We do work that no others would want to, that should give you the answer.


like what? because compared to other trades plumbers make 2x the money, which i aint complaining bout since im gonna be a plumber lol, but i was just wondering about the facts, theres gotta be some reason, they didnt just pay plumbers much more cuz they felt like it


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Marlin said:


> I wouldn't say that. A lot of them around here basically live in poop.
> Went to one house locally where the toilet didn't work. You know what they did? They were pooing in pieces of newspaper and stacking it next to the toilet. They couldn't even be bothered to throw it out, their was just a mountain of it next to the toilet.


ewwww dirty primates..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> like what? because compared to other trades plumbers make 2x the money, which i aint complaining bout since im gonna be a plumber lol, but i was just wondering about the facts, theres gotta be some reason, they didnt just pay plumbers much more cuz they felt like it


I thought Duckky would've moved on to investigating computer repair by now. 

Duckky, one other thing. Plumbers don't clock in and out. We are paid by ticket time or commission. 

Ticket time is how many hours you actually billed a customer is what you get paid. Work 2 hours in a 8 hour day and that's all you get paid----2 hours. 

Commission is a percentage of the invoice's subtotal less certain charges. Sometimes there's a combination of hourly and commisssion. 

The above is why owners should be nice to their plumbers. I've quit shops when it got slow because I could not tolerant the owners' behavior and the poor pay wasn't worth dealing with the jerks. 

Of course, if you get a job with a government agency, they're by the time clock. Those jobs are rare and usually boring as hell.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

duckky, you seem to have some kind of agenda here. Who are you really? hmmmm


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Now that I would have walked away from, and if there were children in the home, I would have called the health dept on them.


yeh, its disgusting, primitive dirty behaviour like that is what makes the rats and roaches come around.. disgusting, should have taken the poop and burned it, along with its dirty owners


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

ironranger said:


> duckky, you seem to have some kind of agenda here. Who are you really? hmmmm


yes i do, i would like to know why the pay is so high, because usually there is a reason, eg. crab fisherman


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually PLUMBER ARE UNDER PAID!!!!!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

******* said:


> Actually PLUMBER ARE UNDER PAID!!!!!


I agree.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> yes i do, i would like to know why the pay is so high, because usually there is a reason, eg. crab fisherman


I thought Duckky would've moved on to investigating computer repair by now.

Duckky, one other thing. Plumbers don't clock in and out. We are paid by ticket time or commission. 

Ticket time is how many hours you actually billed a customer is what you get paid. Work 2 hours in a 8 hour day and that's all you get paid----2 hours.

Commission is a percentage of the invoice's subtotal less certain charges. Sometimes there's a combination of hourly and commisssion.

The above is why owners should be nice to their plumbers. I've quit shops when it got slow because I could not tolerant the owners' behavior and the poor pay wasn't worth dealing with the jerks.

Of course, if you get a job with a government agency, they're by the time clock. Those jobs are rare and usually boring as hell.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

duckky said:


> like what? because compared to other trades plumbers make 2x the money, which i aint complaining bout since im gonna be a plumber lol, but i was just wondering about the facts, theres gotta be some reason, they didnt just pay plumbers much more cuz they felt like it


How much do you expect to get paid if you have to work around germs that could cause you sickness to yourself and your family, everytime we work on toilets of any part to the plumbing system, we take that chance, if you think we get paid too much then this line of work is not for you.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

******* said:


> Actually PLUMBER ARE UNDER PAID!!!!!


ah, well i dunno, all i know is its a house and a car for me, so im all for it.. i was considering welding, but a lot of welders only get 18-23$ max.. unless they weld in alberta where both plumbers and welders get huge money, some plumbing jobs there are 50-70/hr


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> ah, well i dunno, all i know is its a house and a car for me, so im all for it.. i was considering welding, but a lot of welders only get 18-23$ max.. unless they weld in alberta where both plumbers and welders get huge money, some plumbing jobs there are 50-70/hr


50-70 is a lie. no way.

I thought Duckky would've moved on to investigating computer repair by now.

Duckky, one other thing. Plumbers don't clock in and out. We are paid by ticket time or commission. 

Ticket time is how many hours you actually billed a customer is what you get paid. Work 2 hours in a 8 hour day and that's all you get paid----2 hours.

Commission is a percentage of the invoice's subtotal less certain charges. Sometimes there's a combination of hourly and commisssion.

The above is why owners should be nice to their plumbers. I've quit shops when it got slow because I could not tolerant the owners' behavior and the poor pay wasn't worth dealing with the jerks.

Of course, if you get a job with a government agency, they're by the time clock. Those jobs are rare and usually boring as hell.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Plumber said:


> I thought Duckky would've moved on to investigating computer repair by now.
> 
> Duckky, one other thing. Plumbers don't clock in and out. We are paid by ticket time or commission.
> 
> ...


posted the same thing 3 times in this thread, nice.. point being?


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> How much do you expect to get paid if you have to work around germs that could cause you sickness to yourself and your family, everytime we work on toilets of any part to the plumbing system, we take that chance, if you think we get paid too much then this line of work is not for you.


when did i say paid too much? i never said that, i asked simply why this trade gets more money than most others.. and among the responses i think i might have found the answer, because it can be a dirty job.. took a while, but i think i finally got my answer, thanks for the answer to those of you who stayed on topic and answered properly, appreciate the response


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbers do not make $50 - $75 an hour


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm topped out at 36.00 per labor hour.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'm topped out at 36.00 per labor hour.


I think I need to move.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I need to move too. I topped at $27 .....OUCH!!!

GO RON~~~!


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

******* said:


> Plumbers do not make $50 - $75 an hour


in alberta they do

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4281175&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No

http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4268295&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

******* said:


> I need to move too. I topped at $27 .....OUCH!!!
> 
> GO RON~~~!


yeh, if you really try you could get a good 10$ more per hour


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> posted the same thing 3 times in this thread, nice.. point being?


The point is, if a plumber has to tell you twice....

If I were you, I would look into computers. See, you've spent more time on the computer looking into a trade that uses hand tools. When I was 14, I was riding with my dad. At 16, I was working at the supply house. Today, I will be working in 30 degree weather in a 10 foot canal.

See now?


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Plumber said:


> The point is, if a plumber has to tell you twice....
> 
> If I were you, I would look into computers. See, you've spent more time on the computer looking into a trade that uses hand tools. When I was 14, I was riding with my dad. At 16, I was working at the supply house. Today, I will be working in 30 degree weather in a 10 foot canal.
> 
> See now?


yep, i see your a wang.. thats about all i see.. have a happy day, no more squabble attempts plz, only adults here.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> in alberta they do
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4281175&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4268295&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No


Those are advertisements for a rip-off employment agency, ya twerp. http://www.biznets.com/recruitment/index.htm


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

duckky said:


> yep, i see your a wang.. thats about all i see.. have a happy day, no more squabble attempts plz, only adults here.


What is a wang? Lets play nice.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an open sore that oozing fluid on my left arse cheek.


Why is this dukkky asking questions he should already know as a plumber.



*BAN HIM*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I have an open sore that oozing fluid on my left arse cheek.
> 
> 
> Why is this dukkky asking questions he should already know as a plumber.
> ...


I dont even think he is a plumber>.......Thought this was for professionals ONLY?

Did the rules change?

Source >Introductions > hello, apsiring plumber 




duckky said:


> *hey, well im 29, getting into plumbing, just looking for someone in the ontario region that i can apprentice with,* i been searching tho so hopefully i find someone soon and i can get started, cuz im ANXIOUS lol.. but ya, was looking into welding for a looong while there, but i studied the world of plumbing, and i decided its for me, just feels nice to build something for someone, and to see them happy with it, i think it would feel good, less repetitive than welding too  nice freedom and such too, but ya.. thats my story, hope you enjoyed lol
> 
> and any advice for a newb would be appreciated



???????????











???????????


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OH AND TO ALL that say , "I" disrespect people?

*This guy ISNT EVEN A PLUMBER, and he writes*

Source: Your A wang user Plumber

Nice, Real Nice, some dude that isnt a plumber taking trash to a plumbing contractor and calling him a "wang"

How is this allowed?



duckky said:


> yep, i see your a wang.. thats about all i see.. have a happy day, no more squabble attempts plz, only adults here.


I will ask again.....DID the rules change?

???????????











???????????


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is a wang? Lets play nice.


Wang = penis ......


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

He was calling the member" Plumber a PENIS Ron and dukky isnt even a plumber....

So why is this being allowed>?

I am sure I am not the only one wondering, In fact no.....many are.......


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not a plumber. I just work for one. I'm an apprentice, junior mechanic, whatever you want to call it. I've got another three years before I can earn that title. Should I leave?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

No, your in the feild and you RESPECT everyone here.. This guys is "thinking" about being a plumber but insulting other members in the process.....

Stay on topic , This isn't about you


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh and BTW, I am all FOR new people getting into this industry, hence my welcome post to ducky, But dukky tone it down a bit if you are allowed to stay.

Call another plumbing contractor A WANG isnt cool


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll wait for Nathan and Bill's input on this. Yes this is a forum for pro's only, not for those talking about getting into it and asking why this and that, *duckky* maybe you need to get into the field before you can stay a member on here, like I said I'm waiting for the staff for their thoughts and there inputs.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Working on a sewer and sewer juice splashes up on your face...............
NAAA we don't get paid enough.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

duckky said:


> ah, well i dunno, all i know is its a house and a car for me, so im all for it.. i was considering welding, but a lot of welders only get 18-23$ max.. unless they weld in alberta where both plumbers and welders get huge money, some plumbing jobs there are 50-70/hr


Ummm, WRONG.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

duckky said:


> in alberta they do
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4281175&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No
> 
> http://www.jobbank.gc.ca/dispjb_eng.aspx?OrderNum=4268295&Source=JobPosting&ProvId=09&Keyword=plumber&OfferpPage=50&Student=No


 Sure move to Fort Mac.
Good luck with that.
Hope you bring your tent.
The oil sands plants up there are stopping all expansions due to the oil prices. Those jobs will disappear fast if they are not already gone.
Rent in Fort Mac will set ya back over $1000.00 a month for a bachelor apartment in a run down hovel.
You could rent a space in someones NON-ATTACHED garage for about $800.00, maybe they will even let you into the house once in a while for a shower.
A mobile home from the early 70's sells for about $340,000. There are no vacancies of course so good luck.
Also, if you have ever had any drug issues, stay away, they will come back. 

But hey, what the hell, be like so many others, sell everything, pack up your POS car and move to Fort Mac. Don't make any arrangements at all before heading out.
Then take your tent into the bushes and find an open spot. The food bank is right downtown so you will be able to find it without any problem. The bottle depot is on the south end of town, but the grocery stores have moved on to the deposit style carts so bring your own.

I guess what I am saying is, yes they pay alot, but so will you. This is not the land of Milk and Honey. Journeyman Plumber rate is about $34.00. The $50.00 plus is just a carrot. Bite if you want, but that carrot is rotten. Stay home.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Journeyman wage in my area:
47.75/hr plus $4.00 vacation 
and benefits
Pension: $9.42
Health and Welfare: $8.78
Training: $ .66
Hiring Hall: $ .17
Contract Administration: $ .21
Advertising & Promotion: $ .18
International Training Hall: $ .10
That totals out to $71.27/hr. 

With all that, plumbers still don't make enough to qualify for a loan in my town.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

A good plumber is

A plumber
A pipe fitter
A welder
A heat installer and servicer
A well pump and system installer
A Mason
A Carpenter
A finiish carpenter
A roofer
An Electrician
Can read and interpret blueprints

Electricians carpenters and such are a one trick pony.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> A good plumber is
> 
> A plumber
> A pipe fitter
> ...


Nice, and I also agree


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> A good plumber is
> 
> A plumber
> A pipe fitter
> ...


WHAT????????? I don't consider myself a good plumber, I'm a great plumber, but I sure in hell don't consider myself an electrician, a roofer, a mason etc. What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ironranger said:


> WHAT????????? I don't consider myself a good plumber, I'm a great plumber, but I sure in hell don't consider myself an electrician, a roofer, a mason etc. What the heck are you talking about?


 

I've got to finally ask this question,


How old are you ironranger?


I'll complete my response once you give me an age.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

He is talking about when you do service or NC

A true plumber would remove the cabinets lets say if he had to and then fix the pipe and then replace the cabinets.

A true plumber would tar the roof flange not just set it,

A true plumber will wire the Argo control and not just leave the HO with a non operational boiler on a new install.

A true plumber can weld a flange and then pipe out from it.

A true plumber can create a concrete pad for his base for pumps or mechanical equipment that he is piping


Just some examples compared to guys that just rip things apart and leave the HO or GC stuck

A true Plumber does work like this :


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

If I wanted to do block work, I'd start a block mason business.

lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen a million duckkys come and go. They usually end up as roadkill on the "Journeyman Plumber Highway of Hell". They usually end up working full time downloading porn in their Mom's spare bedroom while she's off at her waitress job.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You break up the concrete to put in pipes, you fix the concrete.

You install roof flanges, you make a water tite hole and seal in the roof

You install a boiler or furnace you wire the controls.

You take an old boiler out sometimes you use a torch to cut out the pipes. And god knows how many times I've welded flanges in my life.

If you don't do all these things than you are probably a union plumber. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Was gonna reply but think I'll wait for Roast to get an answer first.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

duckky said:


> yep, i see your a wang...


This site is about the profession of plumbing and if your trying to learn it we usually allow you to join. But if your just starting out you better come here and respect people and do your best to not start anything.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

NHMaster said:


> Never call it a trade. It is a profession. Carpenters, masons , electricians have a trade. We have a profession.


That's exactly what my father told me. It's taken time to appreciate that fact.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to add that many service plumbers in my area are charging as little as $65 - $75 per billable hour. Anyone want to do the math on how much they're making per hour of work? (BTW, I'm not one of those . . .)


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Herk said:


> I'd like to add that many service plumbers in my area are charging as little as $65 - $75 per billable hour. Anyone want to do the math on how much they're making per hour of work? (BTW, I'm not one of those . . .)


Sounds like they would be better off working at Home Depot.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Sounds like they would be better off working at Home Depot.



anything can be better the home cheapo, although I also agree it should be at least $125 + an hour to turn an actual profit and have money to grow


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Sometimes if you don't feed the trolls, they go away on their own. I doubt this kid's out of HS.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I've got to finally ask this question,
> 
> 
> How old are you ironranger?
> ...


My age is none of your concern but from my initial post you can see that I'm no youngster and anyway, what the hell does my age have to do with the thread? I'm a plumber, I'm NOT an electrician or a mason or anything else. :whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You break up the concrete to put in pipes, you fix the concrete.
> 
> You install roof flanges, you make a water tite hole and seal in the roof
> 
> ...


You break up the concrete to put in pipes, you fix the concrete.
sorry but that does not make me a concrete finisher

You install roof flanges, you make a water tite hole and seal in the roof
sorry but that does not make me a roofer
You install a boiler or furnace you wire the controls.
sorry but that does not make me a boiler tech or furnace repair man.

You take an old boiler out sometimes you use a torch to cut out the pipes. And god knows how many times I've welded flanges in my life.
sorry but that does not make me a welder, I've never welded in my life.

:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Was gonna reply but think I'll wait for Roast to get an answer first.


Ok, go ahead and reply. The stage is all yours! lol, you can dish it out pal but sure seem to have a hard time taking it. Just admit it, you're wrong. We're not electrician or masons or roofers, WE ARE PLUMBERS! Hello!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

So you don't break up concrete floors or wire boilers and furnaces or install roof flanges or install blocking and drill and modify framing? How about tile work and sheetmetal? Most plumbers I know have a vast range of trades that they are familiar with to some degree or another. It's the nature of the job to have to be proficient in many trades. Most of us wire our own boilers and furnaces at least from the OMCO down and including the high and low voltage controls. Most of us wire well pumps, water heaters dishwashers and disposals. It doesn't make us electricians but we do have a working knowledge of the trade. Same with carpentry, I assume we all know a bit about structural framing members, or at least we better before we get the drill out. Maybe you don't float new concrete in after you do an underslab repair or remodel but many of us do to save time. We spend time on roofs installing flanges under shingles as well as installing flashings on EDPM roofing. Don't make us roofers but it again does take a working knowledge of roofing. Quite a few of us weld also because it is a necessary part of the trade. In fact the State plumbing competencies require apprentices to have welding knowledge. Do you have to do all those things to be a plumber? Maybe not, but knowing how to will make you a better plumber.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I make around $450/hour, I live in a 6000 square foot house and I drive a Mercedes Benz 600S.

Wow, that was fun to type... even if it fantasy.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Ok, go ahead and reply. The stage is all yours! lol, you can dish it out pal but sure seem to have a hard time taking it. Just admit it, you're wrong. We're not electrician or masons or roofers, WE ARE PLUMBERS! Hello!!!!!!!!!


 
I was going to say that your profile put your age at around 44 or so but I didn't want to get in the middle of yours and Roast's posts. Jeezus take a pill or something. have a bad day? Awfully touchy for Valantines day:no:

I never said on any post that we are experts at the other trades, only that most of us have a working knowledge of them because we are the ones modifying their crap all the time. They on the other hand don't generally have to concern themselves with anything other than what they are doing.

An yes WE ARE PLUMBERS!! Professional Plumbers, Licensed professional plumbers. We are gods of the turd:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So you don't break up concrete floors or wire boilers and furnaces or install roof flanges or install blocking and drill and modify framing? How about tile work and sheetmetal? Most plumbers I know have a vast range of trades that they are familiar with to some degree or another. It's the nature of the job to have to be proficient in many trades. Most of us wire our own boilers and furnaces at least from the OMCO down and including the high and low voltage controls. Most of us wire well pumps, water heaters dishwashers and disposals. It doesn't make us electricians but we do have a working knowledge of the trade. Same with carpentry, I assume we all know a bit about structural framing members, or at least we better before we get the drill out. Maybe you don't float new concrete in after you do an underslab repair or remodel but many of us do to save time. We spend time on roofs installing flanges under shingles as well as installing flashings on EDPM roofing. Don't make us roofers but it again does take a working knowledge of roofing. Quite a few of us weld also because it is a necessary part of the trade. In fact the State plumbing competencies require apprentices to have welding knowledge. Do you have to do all those things to be a plumber? Maybe not, but knowing how to will make you a better plumber.


Edited, never mind. Have a great night.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE.....Hope ya got some:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> I make around $450/hour, I live in a 6000 square foot house and I drive a Mercedes Benz 600S.
> 
> Wow, that was fun to type... even if it fantasy.



shhhhhhhh don't give away what we really make


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm driving a 96 Civic with a cracked header


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually dont have a car


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have a computer.


The library is my second home. :whistling2:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I steal wifi from coffee shops while sitting in the dumpster eating the old muffins


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Must be nice! I have a buddy who has a computer. He comes out to the box every couple of hours to tell me what you all wrote. I dictate my replies to him, them ask him for a dollar. Bastard never pays though.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going on the weffare so's i can get me one dem big screen TV's Mr Obamer gone give us all mo money dan weze can spend in a day.:whistling2:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Obamer Rocks!*:rockon: What a breath of fresh air for this country after our last idiot who couldn't spell, pronounce and spoke with a kindergartner's grammar.:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB-GYNs aren't able to practice their love with women all across this country." —Poplar Bluff, Mo., Sept. 6, 2004


Damn Im going to miss that guy!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> —Poplar Bluff, Mo., Sept. 6, 2004


I did a lot of work in the area of that town. My dad and I did the plumbing in the first condos to come to that town.

Wow, now you have my memories flooding me...


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

******* said:


> Oh and BTW, I am all FOR new people getting into this industry, hence my welcome post to ducky, But dukky tone it down a bit if you are allowed to stay.
> 
> Call another plumbing contractor A WANG isnt cool


if someone is trolling and squabbling, they deserv no respect, so i stand by my proper and justified statement to him, hes a troll kiddie, no respect deserved.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'll wait for Nathan and Bill's input on this. Yes this is a forum for pro's only, not for those talking about getting into it and asking why this and that, *duckky* maybe you need to get into the field before you can stay a member on here, like I said I'm waiting for the staff for their thoughts and there inputs.


should apply to anyone that is into the trade working on, or obtaining their certs.. not a hobbyist plumber, or someoen going around pretending to be a plumber when he has no certs and never will (few of those in my town)

so i think that should be the rules.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> With all that, plumbers still don't make enough to qualify for a loan in my town.


wow lol, well your town is strict, could easily do so in my town, depending on credit history and time at the job


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> if someone is trolling and squabbling, they deserv no respect, so i stand by my proper and justified statement to him, hes a troll kiddie, no respect deserved.


Best way to know what a plumbing career entails is by doing it. Go to the closest shop and tell them you will work for free for a week just to see what its like. One week.


duckky said:


> wow lol, well your town is strict, could easily do so in my town, depending on credit history and time at the job


You don't reads so well, do you? He meant that the reason pay is so high is because of the cost of living. Plumbers still don't make enough to live well in his town.


duckky said:


> should apply to anyone that is into the trade working on, or obtaining their certs.. not a hobbyist plumber, or someoen going around pretending to be a plumber when he has no certs and never will (few of those in my town)
> 
> so i think that should be the rules.


He was talking about you.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

duckky said:


> should apply to anyone that is into the trade working on, or obtaining their certs.. not a hobbyist plumber, or someoen going around pretending to be a plumber when he has no certs and never will (few of those in my town)
> 
> so i think that should be the rules.


Doesn't matter what you think the rules should be. You don't get to make the rules.

You flat out don't have what it takes to be a plumber without a serious attitude change. 

I just did you a HUGE favor if you can see it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

duckky

Did you not read the post that got posted, maybe the Admins post means nothing to you, well to refresh you mind, here read it again. 

FYI it is the Admin that sets the rules, we adhere to these rules, and if you can't then this forum is not for you.



Nathan said:


> This site is about the profession of plumbing and if your trying to learn it we usually allow you to join. But if your just starting out you better come here and respect people and do your best to not start anything.


----------



## Maksym (Jan 29, 2009)

duckky said:


> as i was searching through many many trades, i found that plumbing (the trade i happened to choose to pursue aswell) is pretty much the highest paying trade, or one of the highest, im wondering why that is


You obviously have never been without the benefit of clean water.

Try sitting for a few days without hot water, believe me, you'll never question plumbers pay after.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'll wait for Nathan and Bill's input on this. Yes this is a forum for pro's only, not for those talking about getting into it and asking why this and that, *duckky* maybe you need to get into the field before you can stay a member on here, like I said I'm waiting for the staff for their thoughts and there inputs.





Nathan said:


> This site is about the profession of plumbing and if your trying to learn it we usually allow you to join. But if your just starting out you better come here and respect people and do your best to not start anything.


I agree Ducky. We dont usually allow a non plumber to be here, but we do make exeptions. Lately we have been allowing people who want to become a plumber to join and ask questions pertaining to the qualifications of getting a license. Therefore I ask that you be nice and respect those who have already put their heart, soul, blood, sweat and tears into becoming who they are. We paid our dues, we reserve the right to judge and sentence each other because we been there, we know.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill said:


> I agree Ducky. We dont usually allow a non plumber to be here, but we do make exeptions. Lately we have been allowing people who want to become a plumber to join and ask questions pertaining to the qualifications of getting a license. Therefore I ask that you be nice and respect those who have already put their heart, soul, blood, sweat and tears into becoming who they are. We paid our dues, we reserve the right to judge and sentence each other because we been there, we know.


well im laid back and friendly, only been squabbled at and such thats all, who would have thunk there was so much plumber snobism.. nothing but attitude and trolling it seems, but most people seem aright, just a small handful of loud moronic people, but anywhere in life is like that


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Duckky, I probably have underwear older than you. It is admirable that you want to become a plumber. We need new faces in the profession. One of the things that has changed is the way Masters treat apprentices. Back when I was an apprentice, Masters treated us like crap. We kept our mouths shut and our eyes open. We fetched and carried, swept and cleaned and hoped for a chance to do anything that actually involved plumbing. We kissed our Masters asses because without them we would be back on the streets looking for a job at McDonalds. We deserve respect because we have paid our dues. Someday, if you stick it out, you too will deserve respect. Untill then, tread softly and you will be fine.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Duckky, I probably have underwear older than you. It is admirable that you want to become a plumber. We need new faces in the profession. One of the things that has changed is the way Masters treat apprentices. Back when I was an apprentice, Masters treated us like crap. We kept our mouths shut and our eyes open. We fetched and carried, swept and cleaned and hoped for a chance to do anything that actually involved plumbing. We kissed our Masters asses because without them we would be back on the streets looking for a job at McDonalds. We deserve respect because we have paid our dues. Someday, if you stick it out, you too will deserve respect. Untill then, tread softly and you will be fine.


It's still that way in my shop. I pay you to do what I say to do and if you don't like it, leave. My livelihood is way more important than some twerp's ego.

Also, I'm not about to pay someone who disrespects me or another journeyman of any age.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Duckky, I probably have underwear older than you. It is admirable that you want to become a plumber. We need new faces in the profession. One of the things that has changed is the way Masters treat apprentices. Back when I was an apprentice, Masters treated us like crap. We kept our mouths shut and our eyes open. We fetched and carried, swept and cleaned and hoped for a chance to do anything that actually involved plumbing. We kissed our Masters asses because without them we would be back on the streets looking for a job at McDonalds. We deserve respect because we have paid our dues. Someday, if you stick it out, you too will deserve respect. Untill then, tread softly and you will be fine.


yep i got all the respect in the world, for those who deserve it.


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

Plumber said:


> It's still that way in my shop. I pay you to do what I say to do and if you don't like it, leave. My livelihood is way more important than some twerp's ego.
> 
> Also, I'm not about to pay someone who disrespects me or another journeyman of any age.


once again, random baseless conclusions taken out of the air, i only have disrespect for a small handful of trolls, rest of the plumbers i got respect for and i welcome and appreciate all they have to share with me and all they know.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

duckky said:


> yep i got all the respect in the world, for those who deserve it.




DUDE.......HERE is the problem

WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## duckky (Feb 13, 2009)

******* said:


> DUDE.......HERE is the problem
> 
> WHO ARE YOU?


someone who knows how to converse like an adult without it turning it into an internet squabble match.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Your kidding right?

You have already been warned by Two Mods and the admin.......

Your defined as a Forum TROLL my man ....you sure aren't a plumber,

*Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

While most webmasters and _forum_ administrators consider _trolls_ to be a scourge on their sites, *some websites welcome them.* For example, a New York Times *...*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_*troll* - 66k - Cached - Similar pages - 

An *Internet troll*, or simply *troll* in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]



duckky said:


> yep, i see your a wang.. thats about all i see.. have a happy day, no more squabble attempts plz, only adults here.






Ron The Plumber said:


> What is a wang? Lets play nice.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

And if your not a troll your a


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

duckky said:


> once again, random baseless conclusions taken out of the air, i only have disrespect for a small handful of trolls, rest of the plumbers i got respect for and i welcome and appreciate all they have to share with me and all they know.


Dude, CHILL! Quit stirring it up and pushing your views. That's not respect.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

dUDE, dukky you are a troll....

Your not a plumber.........


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

duckky said:


> as i was searching through many many trades, i found that plumbing (the trade i happened to choose to pursue aswell) is pretty much the highest paying trade, or one of the highest, im wondering why that is


 We have to know enough to not burn a building down, or flood it out! Both are very capable.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I think one day rubber duckky will make a fine helper. Go on Duckky, run get me the auger...it's the orang thing hanging up.....


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

duckky said:


> someone who knows how to converse like an adult without it turning it into an internet squabble match.


Most adults have the ability to use the shift key.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I think one day rubber duckky will make a fine helper. Go on Duckky, run get me the auger...it's the orang thing hanging up.....


He'll want to discuss the way you asked him to get it and persist until you admit you're wrong.

You'll get it yourself....


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

*ease up gentleman*

i don't see what the big problem is. he just asked a simple ? and backed it up with numbers. Don't quite see where all this jumping down his throat came from. Maybe that is the pay rate where he is from? I've noticed a lot of M.P.'s who seem to think that that license makes them masters of everything, plumbing and otherwise


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey bartnc37,


The Op is not even a plumber, this is a plumbers only forum, how about you give us an intro in the intro forum. So we know more about you.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Can anyone smell the drama in the air? Oh ive missed you guys


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

no problem ron, technically 3rd year apprentice but have been plumbing for the twelve previous. new construction, service, septics, wells, geothermal, radiant. most of those years were spent working on my own, and if i was lucky with some high school kid,for a distinguished m.p. who decided code didn't apply to him.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to PZ

If you read the entire thread he was causing a stir on here,. He was banned. His claims were all false.


----------

